

Coffee-script unchained - layerssss
http://micy.in/unchained.coffee/

======
beat
I can see a great idea in there (I agree, turning long D3 chains into
Coffeescript is a pain), but that documentation page is _really_ hard to read,
and has a lot of typos.

